# Saving money



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Is it really easy for ex-pats to save money when working in Dubai? I know it depends on how much you make, but people tend to raise their standard of living when they make more money. What percentage of my salary could I save, assuming I lived a sort of average ex-pat lifestyle?


----------

